# Rohrbezeichnungen und Durchmesser, was paßt wo?



## RiffRaff (5. Okt. 2013)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, ich poste hier richtig.

Wie in der Überschrift, komme ich mom mit Rohrbezeichnungen nicht weiter!
Ich habe ein Rohr, bzw. einen Bogen mit der Bezeichnung DN53. Nun habe ich bei www.teichshop-franken.de nach einer Rohrreduzierung geguckt, finde aber da diese Bezeichnung nicht mehr, die lauten da z.B. Reduziermuffe 50/63 x 32mm.

Letztlich möchte ich nur eine Reduzierung aufs Rohr (DN53) setzen und daran einen 1 1/4" Schlauch schrauben. Welche Bezeichnung müßte denn da die passende Reduzierung haben?

gruß

Micha


----------



## koifischfan (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Rohrbezeichnungen und Durchmesser, was paßt wo?*

Lade am Besten ein Bild hoch.
Aus welchem Material ist es?


----------



## RiffRaff (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Rohrbezeichnungen und Durchmesser, was paßt wo?*

Hallo,

bekomme heute kein Bild mehr hin. Es handelt sich um das PVC-Regenfallrohr der Regenrinne, das mom frei in einer Regentonne endet. Zum Winter hin möchte ich die Tonne trocken haben und den Regen auf die Wiese ableiten, deswegen eine Reduzierung auf 1 1/4", weil ich den abgebauten Schlauch der Teichpumpe verwenden wollte.

Da ich nichts zum messen zur Hand hatte, habe ich auf die Bögen geschaut und halt DN53 gelesen, dachte, das es ganz einfach wäre, sowas im Internet zu finden! :evil

Weiß jemand, welche genauen Maße sich hinter dieser Bezeichnung verstecken, bzw. hat eine Idee, wie ich den Schlauch sonst noch an das Rohr bekomme? :beten

gruß

Micha


----------



## koifischfan (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Rohrbezeichnungen und Durchmesser, was paßt wo?*

Ich weiß nur eins: Dachrinne hat irgendwie immer komische Maße. Eine 100 paßt nicht an 100 HT/KG.

Suche bei eBay nach 'flexible muffe': http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=flexible+muffe&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Flexible-Muf...-VA-Schellen-Rohr-Verbinder-Koi-/271286187195

Mit diesen Verbindern bekommt man auch exotische Durchmesser und verschiedene Materialien in den Griff. Im Baumarkt gibt es nur gängige Durchmesser für sauteuer. 110 auf 110 ca 25 Einheiten, bei eBay ca 8 Einheiten.


----------



## einfachichKO (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Rohrbezeichnungen und Durchmesser, was paßt wo?*

ja ja...nach Einführung der neuen Europäichen Normen herscht viel viel verwirrung auf dem Markt.

Vor der REform wurde mit DN (Diameter Nominal) der Innendurchmesser bezeichnet, jetzt ist es der Außendurchmesser.
Zu Deinem Red-Stück was Du ausgesucht hast, Die Artikelbezeichnung "50mm und 63mm" bezieht sich auf das Innenmaß, sodass dann passend ein 50mm bzw. 63mm PVC-Rohr eingeschoben und verklebt werden kann.schau mal hier

Aber für Dein Vorhaben wirste wohl nicht nur mit einem Red -Stück arbeiten müssen, sondern auch noch mit einer Schlauchtülle (am besten Stufentülle), also Rohr, Red-Stück, Schlauchtülle, Schlauch.

Mess den Innen- und Außendurchmesser Deines Rohres und den Innendurchmesser Deines Schlauches, Spiralschlauch?, hier ist nicht jeder SChlauch gleich groß, schreib doch einfach den Shop an und schildere Dein Vorhaben.

mehr Themen dazu gibts

hier


----------



## Nori (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Rohrbezeichnungen und Durchmesser, was paßt wo?*

Mal davon abgesehen ob es Sinn macht eine Dachrinne mit einem Schlauch zu verlängern, dürfte diese Adaption gut und günstig umzusetzen sein.

Ich bleib mal im Sortiment von pvc-welt:
 Stufenschlauchtülle mit Klebestutzen 40/50x38/32 (1,99 €)
 Flexible Muffe 1,5" - 50 mm (3,49 €)

Gruß Nori


----------

